# Wireless adapter? PCI or USB?



## Lucky 23

So im working on my new build w/ a 2500k and a Extreme 3 gen 3. I got windows 7 SP1 64bit loaded but havent been able to go any further because its not recognizing my Linksys PCI wireless adapter WMP54g V 4.1. I looked on linksys website but they dont have a windows 7 driver. I did trouble shooting w/ windows 7 but it was unable to find a driver. Im guessing my adapter is out of date so whats a better choice for gaming a pci or usb wifi adapter? Does it matter? What do you recommend?

Also the router im using is the one given to us by verizon fios.


----------



## solsamurai

I'd say stick with PCI/PCIe adapters and check if your moden/router supports Wireless-N. If so get an adapter that also supports Wireless-N and is known to be compatible with Windows 7 and you should be good.


----------



## Lucky 23

ok cool thanks. I got windows updated so ill see if my old adapter will work now but if not ill look for another pci/pcie adapter


----------



## solsamurai

Windows Update won't find a driver that doesn't seem to exist (per your OP). Sounds like it's just a little too old. There's plenty of good cards out there for under $30.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea I didnt think it would but a few of the reviews on newegg(still being sold) said they got it to work w/ windows 7 drivers. No big deal ill just look for a new one on newegg.


----------



## Dirtyworks

For any serious internetting, you definitely do not want a USB network adapter. They hog too many CPU resources and can ruin your game experience.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm running a PCI wifi card as well, and it's working without a hitch here (I did buy a brand new one, which was €18 and wireless N compatible)


----------



## th3m3rc

I have a gateway N600 I just got it works great as long as you dont use the drivers provided and you just let windows do the installation automatically....$50 from radioshack. It has AMAZING range


----------



## chmodlabs

PCI cards can be nice but with certain motherboards it just depends on what your eventual PC configuration will be. These days USB adapters are just fine, and in most cases pci wifi cards can restrict or complicate SLI and crossfire spacing especially if your planning to use multiple triple slot cards. I have a PCI wireless N dual band card but its going to be a hassle when I install my second Asus Direct CU II 7970.


----------



## Dirtyworks

I had 2 GTX560's, a Titanium HD _and_ a PCI wi-fi card - no problems


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> For any serious internetting, you definitely do not want a USB network adapter. They hog too many CPU resources and can ruin your game experience.


They do?

I'm currently using my HTC Hero as my wifi adapter via the HTC RNDIS driver..
A side from my router being poop it actually seems to work quite nicely

And OP, I'd go with a PCI/e card they are pretty cheap and a lot less hassle then the USB route


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Buy this. I've had experience with a bunch of wireless adapters and PCI/E cards. This takes the cake out of all of them. No frills, no fancy pants program and runs flawlessly with my speeds.

My internet is 40down/5up.
With this adapter about 60 feet from the router I get

One thing to note though is the flashing green indicator, which may be a deal breaker for some


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> They do?
> I'm currently using my HTC Hero as my wifi adapter via the HTC RNDIS driver..
> A side from my router being poop it actually seems to work quite nicely
> And OP, I'd go with a PCI/e card they are pretty cheap and a lot less hassle then the USB route


More often than not, you'll get network lag in large games - most notable in FPS games. I used to get pretty bad frame stutter (drops to 30, from +120) with a USB adapter; I switched to a PCI adapter and that all changed.

PS
Have a look at the free slots on your motherboard. You won't notice a difference with PCI Express vs standard PCI. For example, I can't use another PCI-E slot on my board, without strangling my video card of air - so I'm using standard PCI.


----------



## Lucky 23

Any of you guys got any recommendations for a PCI/PCIe Adapter?

I did a power search on the egg and selected all pci/pcie cards and most of the top ones are rosewill. What do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166021

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166073


----------



## WC_EEND

Without a doubt the second one. The first one is only wireless g while the second one is wireless n (g is limited to 54Mbps and n is limited to 300Mbps)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Without a doubt the second one. The first one is only wireless g while the second one is wireless n (g is limited to 54Mbps and n is limited to 300Mbps)


this^^, definatley go with any adapter that is 802.11n standard and has a datra transfer upto 300Mbps as most modern routers this is the avergae so you will have optimum rate so that would be the second. if you went with the first which is is only b and g and your router supports wireless N and upto 300Mbps, you will looes out heavily on bandwidth as your link would run at the lowest speed which in this case would be 54Mbps..

also by using a PCIe/PCI card best performance is having your rig up on a desk instead of the recess of a desk or tucked away, this cuases obstruction of the signal as a wall would so thats something to think about.. its one advantage USB dongles have an advantage as with a cable you can move the trandsciecer arround and find the best spot for best signal/ less interference


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> PCI cards can be nice but with certain motherboards it just depends on what your eventual PC configuration will be. These days USB adapters are just fine, and in most cases pci wifi cards can restrict or complicate SLI and crossfire spacing especially if your planning to use multiple triple slot cards. I have a PCI wireless N dual band card but its going to be a hassle when I install my second Asus Direct CU II 7970.


Thats why the computer god invented pci flexible cables


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Buy this. I've had experience with a bunch of wireless adapters and PCI/E cards. This takes the cake out of all of them. No frills, no fancy pants program and runs flawlessly with my speeds.
> My internet is 40down/5up.
> With this adapter about 60 feet from the router I getOne thing to note though is the flashing green indicator, which may be a deal breaker for some


FASTEST INTERNET EVER









this is mine


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> PCI cards can be nice but with certain motherboards it just depends on what your eventual PC configuration will be. These days USB adapters are just fine, and in most cases pci wifi cards can restrict or complicate SLI and crossfire spacing especially if your planning to use multiple triple slot cards. I have a PCI wireless N dual band card but its going to be a hassle when I install my second Asus Direct CU II 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why the computer god invented pci flexible cables
Click to expand...

how does that work exactly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> I had 2 GTX560's, a Titanium HD _and_ a PCI wi-fi card - no problems


same here except I used to have a pair of 460's .









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> how does that work exactly?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> how does that work exactly?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

so bad ass . Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

You could always go with a wireless Ethernet bridge . That way you can still utilize your Ethernet port.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chmodlabs

I do see that I could use a pci extender but that just leaves some other pCB object in my case that could touch the mobo or a graphics card and ruin $600 + of hardware. I really cant wait to pick up this new ASUS ethernet based wifi receiver that is not only dual band but works completely through ethernet, it just simplifies everything. (no drivers required other than what you need for the gigabit lan on the mobo)

http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-announces-unusual-looking-450mbps-ethernet-to-wi-fi-bridge/14536.html






The wifi receiver is outlined towards the end of the video after they talk about the monitors for a little while.


----------



## Lucky 23

Cool guys thanks for the replies. So i should be ok w/ this one then. If their are any other ones you recommend please post them up. I plan on ordering tonight or tomorrow so i can pick it up (will call) from newegg on mon.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166073


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Cool guys thanks for the replies. So i should be ok w/ this one then. If their are any other ones you recommend please post them up. I plan on ordering tonight or tomorrow so i can pick it up (will call) from newegg on mon.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166073


rosewill make pretty good wireless adapters and that one meets all the specs i would be looking for and are well priced


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> how does that work exactly?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They make those for PCI-E x1?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> rosewill make pretty good wireless adapters and that one meets all the specs i would be looking for and are well priced


Sweet thanks man


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> More often than not, you'll get network lag in large games - most notable in FPS games. I used to get pretty bad frame stutter (drops to 30, from +120) with a USB adapter; I switched to a PCI adapter and that all changed.
> PS
> Have a look at the free slots on your motherboard. You won't notice a difference with PCI Express vs standard PCI. For example, I can't use another PCI-E slot on my board, without strangling my video card of air - so I'm using standard PCI.


What? You probably just had a bad adapter. I have a TP-Link WN722N connected to a Netgear range extender connected to an ancient router that doesn't even support WPA2 and the only lag I experience is when someone uploads something, because the router can't handle simultaneous uploads and downloads very well. Most of the time my ping in games is only 5ms slower than it would be on ethernet. I only have a 10Mbit line here, but back in my old place I had a 25 MBit line and routinely pulled 22-23 MBit with only 4 bars of signal.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm on a 5MB/s line and I can pull up to 3,2MB/s using wifi. Knowing I only have 1-2 bars of signal (varies a bit), I'm really happy with the way it's working.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> What? You probably just had a bad adapter. I have a TP-Link WN722N connected to a Netgear range extender connected to an ancient router that doesn't even support WPA2 and the only lag I experience is when someone uploads something, because the router can't handle simultaneous uploads and downloads very well. Most of the time my ping in games is only 5ms slower than it would be on ethernet. I only have a 10Mbit line here, but back in my old place I had a 25 MBit line and routinely pulled 22-23 MBit with only 4 bars of signal.


Finally someone with the same wireless dongle as me. OP is still set on the rosewill though. TPlink dongle is definitely better.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Finally someone with the same wireless dongle as me. OP is still set on the rosewill though. TPlink dongle is definitely better.


The manufacturer matters less than the chip they use. I use the stock Atheros drivers because the TP-Link ones are completely useless. The 2 Rosewill cards he linked use Ra Link and Realtek chips, both of which pale in comparison to Atheros.


----------



## Lucky 23

Hey got my PCIe rosewill card so far so good. I tried the speed test that one member posted and heres my results. I tried it on speakeasy also and the results were the same.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166073


----------

